# How do you sharpen swords?



## Kane (Jul 19, 2004)

I want to sharpen a couple of swords that I have, but how do you sharpen swords? Is there any good websites that shows how?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 19, 2004)

just like a knife,use a wetstone


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/indextool.mvc?prodid=NO-SLIP-HS4


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.swordforum.com/sfu/primer/sharpening.html


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jul 19, 2004)

If you are referring to Japanese swords they answer is you don't.  They aren't sharpened.  They are polished.  

If you have a wallhanger, do whatever you want, then hang it back up on the wall.  If it's real, then any attempt to sharpen it will end in disaster.  It's pretty much that simple.


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jul 19, 2004)

The process of polishing/repairing a Japanese sword, incidentally, involves scraping the blade back into shape and smoothness with a series of stones, each smaller and finer than the last.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2004)

See here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=569

A few points:
- Don't try sharpening the "Sword Like Object" hanging on the wall that was picked up fromt he flea market or Bud K.  Its designed to look nice, not be used.  Attempting to use it will result in harm to ones self.

- Don't try to cut a tree with it.  Swords are not meant to do that.  Use an axe.  To do test cuttings, buy those nice straw mats.

- Don't try sharpening a Katana or an antique blade yourself.  You -WILL- ruin it.

- Functional swords cost hundreds if not thousands of bucks.  You don't get a real 'war sword' on Home Shopping Nitwork. 

- Understand that Swords aren't just big knives.  There are functional differences in the steel used that effect their sharpness.

- Remember that many swords historically weren't that sharp.  Weight and Mass were more effective than sharpness.  Some blades weren't sharp at all.  (You couldn't shave with a broadsword for example.)


(For the record...I did try using a boyscout whetstone on one of mine....it wasn't that successful..but I have a nice serrated katana now.... >_< )


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jul 20, 2004)

Shishi-o style, Kaith! (What? A swordsman can be a geek, too. )


----------

